# Dateityp Zuordung KDE <-> Mozilla

## Finswimmer

Hi,

in KDE werden alle Dateitypen schön erkannt, aber sobald ich mit dem Thunderbird oder Firefox auf eine .xls komme, fragt er mich, was er machen soll.

Ich möchte aber ungern darum kümmern.

Was kann man da machen?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Christian99

Wahrscheinlich gar nix, firefox verwaltet das selber soweit ich weiß.

unter bearbeiten -> einstellungen -> anwendungen

----------

## bas89

Sehr schade natürlich, eben weil Chrome zeigt, dass es geht, auch wenn es auf GTK aufsetzt.

----------

## Finswimmer

*push*

Nachdem ich auf LibreOffice umgestellt habe, ging sowohl bei KDE als auch bei Mozilla-Produkten nix mehr.

Sowas kann doch nicht sein!?

Es sollte doch eine einfach Konfig-Datei reichen, in der die Zuordnung steht?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Sorry, ich hab aktuell keine Ahnung was eine .xls Datei genau ist, vermute aber das sie normal mit Okular gelesen werden könnte?

Wenn ja, dann schau mal ob dir

www-plugins/kpartsplugin

http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~fischer/kpartsplugin/

eventuell weiterhilft.

----------

## Finswimmer

.xls ist das Format von MS Excel, dem Tabellenkalkulationsprogramm.

Ich möchte diese Datei allerdings nicht mit Okular öffen, sondern mit LibreOffice, um diese direkt bearbeiten zu können.

Diese Zuordnung ist in KDE schon eingestellt und es ist unnötiger Aufwand dies auch in Mozilla zu machen.

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Sorry, ich hab aktuell keine Ahnung was eine .xls Datei genau ist, vermute aber das sie normal mit Okular gelesen werden könnte?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann schau mal ob dir
> 
> www-plugins/kpartsplugin
> ...

 

Komplett was anderes  :Very Happy:  Mit dem kparts-plugin kann man in Browsern, die nsplugins unterstützen, die KDE-Programme in den Browser einbetten, z.B. okular als eingebetteter PDF-Viewer.

Die Dateizuordnungen beziehen sich auf das Öffnen von Dateien (ob direkt oder aus dem firefox-Downloadmanager).

Eigentlich gibt es ja die Mime-DB. und die xdg-mime-handlers. Ein "xdg-open <file>" macht genau das, was ich in kde eingestellt hab. Nur Firefox nicht. Das ist nervig.

Vor allem, da firefox das irgendwann durcheinander bringt - Assoziationen werden nicht mehr gespeichert oder files nicht mehr ordentlich erkannt (Sobald mal ein Mimetype "file" auftaucht ist alles aus...). Das Thema hatten wir hier schonmal. Die Lösung (wenn auch unsauber): Lass Dolphin die Files öffnen (wobei xdg-open eben auch gehen sollte)...

btw.: .xls ist so ein böses, ominöses M$-"Ächsel"-file

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn ich alle Dateitypen mit xdg-open öffnen lassen (im Firefox und Thunderbird), klappt es.

Aber dazu müsste ich das für jeden Dateityp einstellen.

Schade, dass man unter Einstellungen keine Wildcard angeben kann.

EDIT:

Bugreport im Mozilla Bugzilla: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296443

Dirty Hack: http://luisfpg.blogspot.com/2009/04/making-firefox-open-files-honoring-kdes.html

EDIT2:

Es funktioniert mit Thundebird und Firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

*bump*

Weiß jemand, ob es da mittlerweile was Besseres gibt?

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

